# Living in Coin



## BAZERD (Jan 17, 2017)

Anyone living in Coin? There are quite a lot of property for sale in the area in urbanisations and I wonder if there is a reason for the numbers of houses up for sale. The area looks lovely!


----------



## DonMarco (Nov 20, 2016)

BAZERD said:


> Anyone living in Coin? There are quite a lot of property for sale in the area in urbanisations and I wonder if there is a reason for the numbers of houses up for sale. The area looks lovely!


Hola, I bought a property just up the road from Coin (Guaro) last year and I would agree that its a lovely area but can't help you with as to why there are lots of properties for sale at the moment. It appears that the first wave of British (and other) Ex-pats who arrived on theses shores 25 years ago are heading back to their home countries for age related reasons. I can vouch for that as four of my nearest neighbouring properties are on the market or have changed hands in the last 2 years for that reason.

And off course the property market has been in the doldrums for ages and has only recently picked up so many people are testing the water.

Have you tried Grapevine-properties?


----------



## BAZERD (Jan 17, 2017)

Thanks DonMaro, very helpfull and understandable given the Pound/Euro and possibly Brexit. We've a house in France and England and looking for a possible move to retire to the Sun. I will look at Grapevine-Properties. Thanks again.


----------



## Turtles (Jan 9, 2011)

I think I know where you mean, because I live there. It is indeed lovely. It's just a case of excess supply and a reluctance on the part of locals to live 3 minutes outside the town.


----------



## BAZERD (Jan 17, 2017)

Thanks again, no negative issues re living there? Is it a safe environment where Brits are welcome by the Spanish people please? Are there any developments or urbanisations to avoid?


----------



## Turtles (Jan 9, 2011)

It's a good choice because it allows you to have a bit of everything in your life. If you look at a map you'll see that we are 25 minutes from Malaga, the airport, the mountains, Marbella, Benalmadena, Mijas, Fuengirola, various beaches, various pueblos blancos. Everything's linked by fast roads. The only downside is that the climate is more extreme than on the coast, but you'll save a fortune in housing costs and have far more space. Everywhere is safe and friendly - but get everything in writing.


----------



## BAZERD (Jan 17, 2017)

Thanks again, I strongly suspect we will make a trip to the area soon based on the positive comments.


----------

